# Mini DV tapes transfer to external Hard Drive



## DeeDim (Nov 15, 2012)

Can I transfer Mini DV material directly from Sony deck DSR-20 to an external Hard Drive
and then import the data to my computer for editing? Or I must capture them first on my MacG5?
I have many tapes to transfer, perhaps 200.
What is your suggestion for a good XT HD? Is Elements WD 3TB suitable for this job?
Can I get a cable DV out of DSR-20 and eSATA into the WD? On its own, or through an adapter?
I have three 2005 LaCie XT HD 600GB/e USB2 but they are so noisy and gave problems...
Is there any rough estimate of a 60-minute MiniDV tape volume in bites? (external shooting content).
Saw the new iMac 2012 has no firewire port. How could I import my Mini DV contents to it?
Sorry, I have not done editing since 2006.
Thank you very much for your time and consideration!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

No you cannot go directly from DSR-20 to HD.

All external HDs should be relatively equal, but I would recommend Firewire connected ones over USB2.
For the 2012 iMac, Apple sells Thunderbolt to Firewire adapters for about $30.

Looking at the Sony DSR-20 manual, I don't see a Firewire connection, but in the Apple support forums there are discussions about importing video via Firewire into Final Cut (video editing software)

Sorry, can't tell you volume of video in bytes. Depends on factors like video resolution and what format importing program is saving too.


----------

